# TT Spares - READY TO BUY - Install pics included



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Right after rather longer than anticipated the long awaited and often controversial (Doug ;-)) TT Spares Shiftgate kit is now available for purchase - there is a list of peeps who have been contacted by pm giving them priority due to a previous confirmation of interest, as such pretty much all of the initial 20 are spoken for and there is a waiting list for the USA too.

I have as promised kept the price at £90 all in (for now, this will go up) and this includes everything you need to install the shiftgate into your MK1 TT manual. As pictured below you get the following items for your money:

1) Custom black leather gaiter designed to fit the MK1 TT - this has 8 holes that line up with those on your car to aid fitment.
2) Hand crafted aluminium spacer ring
3) Hand crafted aluminium shiftgate (6mm thick) for a solid quality item
4) A choice of silver or black m4x30mm bolts (black is a £3 additional option) these allow fitemtn of an OSIR orbit ring with no problem, as seen in pics below.

The leather gaiter once fitted provided a complete solution to hiding and protecting the gear change mechanics underneath, due to it being attached by all eight bolts, should you drop anything through there such as coins, mints etc - you will have no need to worry as it will be caught in the gaiter 

You will find that you will slide into reverse and over a few miles the gate will adapt to your particular car, this is designed to be like this for maximum tactility and should not concern you in any way. The gate has been tested in another car that had 98,000 miles on the clock and it worked in exactly the same way as on my car which has 66,000 miles. You will also get a "clack" noise which is great, although this is not as loud as it used to be due to engineering the gate to avoid touching as much as possible.

I have been roadtesting this in my own personal TTR for the last 4-5 weeks and can honestly say I have enjoyed it so much I could not for one minute consider removing it 8) - an added bonus is that due to the ease with which you can fit it, it is an easily reversible mod should you come to sell and want to sell off your mods seperately.

*The Kit*










Fitted with black bolts (£3 option)









Fitted with silver bolts (included in price)









*Fitting instructions*

1) Remove your gearknob
2) Remove the gear surround ring
3) Remove the rubber gaiter (clean it up and sell it on for about £15-20 
4) You are now left with a pic similar to below








I have already glued my gaiter to the bottom of the shaft, hence the pic as it is.
5) Put the leather gaiter over the shaft and slide to the bottom, gluing it underneath to avoid mess and then you need to wrestle 4 of the 8 holes at the bottom of the gaiter onto the gold coloured screw threads to hold it in place.








You will only be able to do this on about 4 (a sonly 4 are raised above the surface allowing attachment) and this is all that is required to ease lining it up for putting the bolts in at the end.
6) Once you have lined it up, place the aluminium spacer ring over the top lining up the holes.








7) Place the shiftgate on top of the spacer lining up the holes, followed by the standard gear surround ring.
8) Carefully slide the 8 supplied bolts in and with a bit of wiggling get them lined up and do them up, I did them up starting at 12 and then 6, before tightening up the others to make life easier.
9) Put your gearknob back on and you are left with this.








or this if you have silver bolts









I have had it all on and off so often now it takes me about 3 minutes  I anticipate you will need up to about 20 minutes to fit it from start to finish.

Any questions please feel free to pm me or call on 07814 365147

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent, since I am spending the best part of £3000 I have to decide if another £60 will make a difference or if it will break the bank! Haha. Having to tell a garage not to find any other problems because your now flat broke is pretty embarrassing.

I need to mail you Charlie. Just a heads up!

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

wow that looks amazing. Posted this info up on vortex for you as well Charlie


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I couldnt get the stuff needed charlie [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im so gutted, i want one too [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice Charlie. Amazing effort. Looking forward to it.

cheers.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I'm happy with that as a final version Charlie and looking forward to receiving it. I think the leather gaiter works well too; it's barely visible although that might be due to sunshine on the laptop screen. I suppose it's discreet which is a good thing. Does it attach to the bolt holes as per the OEM rubber one? As for the finish, I think the matt 'raw' aluminium will match my Auto Aesthetics gearknob pretty well, so great as far as I'm concerned. Thanks for all the effort you've put in.

Are we still looking at a shipping date of approximately mid June?

I'm away from 22-29 May & 5-12 June with minimal internet access so let me know when and in what preferred form you require payment.

Doug


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice Charlie.
Amazing effort. Looking forward to the 5 speed release 8)

Speak soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one and good effort mate. Looking forward to testing one out with my Auto Aesthetics gear knob.  Any ideas on the gear shaft (maybe nothing needed)


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

8)


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Well done mate and great to see you and your very shiney car today!!


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

I hate to be a wet blanket but I'm sorry but I have to say this.WHY HAVENT I GOT ONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF IM NOT TOP OF THE LIST I WILL SEND IN THE BOYS AND U KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS.Spot on Charlie congrats great job Cheers salTTY


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

do you know if the auto Aesthics knob will fit this?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Neb said:


> do you know if the auto Aesthics knob will fit this?


Neb, I am Charlies guinea pig for the Auto Aesthetics knob so when I have one I will be reporting back to him along with pic's of it fitted so watch this space.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Charlie,  Sweet mod count me in. Out of intrest is the rod part of the lever the standard TT one thats under the knob & rubber gater?

Kevin


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Charlie, great great work mate - well done! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I'm pretty sure that I'm on your original list of notes of interest . . . talking of which. Out of interest, will this fit with the Forge Big Knob?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Seen it in the flesh tonight and even had it on my car... Looks the nuts!

Good work fella


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Charlie,

when will you be collecting payment?

bob


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Please add my name Charlie


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice work Charlie! Committed Member 8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm on the list to for this Charlie, just let me know how you would like payment


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey charly. I'm pretty high up on the list and i'm interested (even thou I'm possiy selling up) however I have the forge big knob and short shift!!!

Will it work?


----------



## naushali (Dec 25, 2006)

Top work Charlie!! Had previously noted my interest and now ive seen the finished article I definitely want one! But same question as above - will this work with the Forge big knob ?

Naush


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie is there any way to get this made in a convex shape like on the R8? That would allow more movement I think plus allow more of the internals to be hidden. I still think too much is on show in those photo's. I am interested in this mod (aren't we all) but something along the lines of the R8 version would look sweet and I wouldn't mind paying more for it.

Just a thought.


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd defo pay for a convex version.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Sorry mate, Not really been keeping up with this, as it's not for me, but to me it looks like the whole thing sits up so much too high it's unreal?! From the pics, it looks like it sits about 25mm higher than the standard ring???

You've done a great job, but does it have to stick up so far? :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in response, I have been having a few laptop issues :-( all sorted now though.

To try and answer the queries:

1) Delivery anticipated mid June on initial 20 - second run will be 40 anbd split between UK/USA/Canada and rest of world - It will also include a run of 5 speed version.
2) Convex was ruled out due to cost and the inability to retain the standard metal ring - may relook at this although it will be more expensive
3) The original shaft is utilised - as Simon will testify, it takes a few minutes only to fit this to your car and simply involves removing your gearknob and the ring and gaitor - popping the spacer and shiftgate in place and rebolting it on.
4) It needs to sit at the height that it does as due to the mechanism it will catch if not raised slightly.
5) Forge knob and shortshift - if the shortshift is just for and aft then that should not affect fitment - if it is the one that reduces side to side movement then it will affect it. Gearknob will be tested.

I am back to see Bob this afternoon as I am having him modify a black plastic disc to trial an alternative gubbins cover 

I will also aim to take and load pics of one fitted with a pre and post facelift gearknob - this will be today/tomorrow.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Let me know if you need me to pop round again if you want pics on the pre-facelift. Not an issue.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Let me know if you need me to pop round again if you want pics on the pre-facelift. Not an issue.


Cheers Si, I have one knocking about somewhere, if I can't find it I will give you a shout 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

les said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > do you know if the auto Aesthics knob will fit this?
> ...


Thanks les, keep me posted.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Neb said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


Don't worry Charlie is banking on it and I will give a report with pic's as and when I have one to test with my Auto Aesthetics speed four BIG knob.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have now been given the final costings per unit as he had to wait until I had signed off the final version - unfortunately they are a bit higher than originally expected :-( however the price will stay at £90 delivered and I will absorb the cost.

I will do this for all the people on the forum who have already expressed an interest and for the first 60 or so produced.

I had hoped for a cheaper gubbins cover solution  but it seems a more costly leather gaitor is the best and most hardwearing solution. I have sourced one that has eight holes cut out in the required pattern so you can completely seal off the meachanics of the shift 

I will be instructing production go ahead later today.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done matey I look forward to seeing one of these fitted one day. I'm a big knobber and both ways shifter personally :lol:

Oh and can't wait to see the red beast decked on your coilies :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Well done matey I look forward to seeing one of these fitted one day. I'm a big knobber and both ways shifter personally :lol:
> 
> Oh and can't wait to see the red beast decked on your coilies :twisted:


Me too mate (re the coilys) I have had confirmation from FK in Germany this morning that my order has been processed  hopefully might get them late this week??

I am now a dealer for FK so will be putting up some deals within the next week or so - I can save some quite decent money on the higher end suspension = much cheaper than Venom 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think your mad letting them go for £90 delivered, especially when it's the best design around :wink:

How much extra is the leather gaiter, or you chucking that in too??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Think your mad letting them go for £90 delivered, especially when it's the best design around :wink:
> 
> How much extra is the leather gaiter, or you chucking that in too??


Thank you kind sir  it's not all about the money for me, it's about the satisfaction in being able to provide something to fellow enthusiasts for a reasonable price, rather than exploiting people 

The satisfaction it would give me to see a product I had created from scratch (with help from Trev and Bob) in other people's cars would be amazing 

I have also tried to aim it at the "don't have to save up for it" market - I do plan to put some on Ebay and my website at a higher price  but felt that due to having openly developed the product on the forum and received a lot of input from a lot of people, I should repay that in some way 

I will be including the leather gaiter in the £90 delivered cost 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Think your mad letting them go for £90 delivered, especially when it's the best design around :wink:
> ...


You know Charlie the more I read your posts the more I begin to like you and your thinking mate and you know how much that pains me :x . GOD I HATE YOU :lol: .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Think your mad letting them go for £90 delivered, especially when it's the best design around :wink:
> ...


Totally understandable mate and just another example of your first class customer service and fulfilment [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree having the centre pushed up more not quite flush, but less of a drop inside the ring would look awesome, but I appreciate the cost of that would be considerably more.

I'm concerned about how it will work with the all aluminium face-lift gear knob. As I realised this week that the nob is not separate to the shaft.

Do you have any pictures of it on a facelifted model?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Sorry mate, Not really been keeping up with this, as it's not for me, but to me it looks like the whole thing sits up so much too high it's unreal?! From the pics, it looks like it sits about 25mm higher than the standard ring???
> 
> You've done a great job, but does it have to stick up so far? :?


This was a small concern for me too, but I'm going to live with it. What I'll try when I get mine is to see what it looks like without the OEM aluminium ring fitted. I realise a number of people expressed the view that part of the attraction of Charlie's design against the putative TT Shop design was that it retained the OEM ring. However, if it looks good without the ring fitted back on, I would look into replacing the bolts with dome head ones if they're going to be more visible.

http://www.fix8.co.uk/products/Fastener ... FSt+A2+304
http://www.sts-fixings.co.uk/Stainless- ... crews.html
http://www.namrick.co.uk/acatalog/Home_ ... l__37.html

I also plan to do some Stanley knife surgery on the OEM rubber gaiter so I can leave the top part attached to my Auto Aesthetics gear knob to cover the ridged lower section that would normally be hidden by it anyway.

That's just a thought from me anyway... I reckon that another big attraction of Charlie's design is the flexbility; i.e. it will look good with various knobs, it could be used with or without the OEM ring and you can change the supplied leather "gubbins hider" for another coloured leather one or another coloured Alcantara one. The options are multifarious.

Doug


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks sweet, best design yet. Just hope it works with my forge big knob. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dash said:


> I agree having the centre pushed up more not quite flush, but less of a drop inside the ring would look awesome, but I appreciate the cost of that would be considerably more.
> 
> I'm concerned about how it will work with the all aluminium face-lift gear knob. As I realised this week that the nob is not separate to the shaft.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of it on a facelifted model?


I have posted up some pics of what is required on the facelift knob, but think they must have been on the thread that ran to 26 pages which I got locked - it is very easy buddy and literally takes 2 mins with a junior hacksaw to cut off about 1 inch from the bottom - the best bit is that it still looks totally OEM as you make the cut just on the ridge of the curve inwards so it looks like this:


























This literally takes 2 mins to achieve I would possibly be inclined to remove more of the shaft to make it look more ball like.

The pre-facelift gearknobs simply require unscrewing and the seperate shaft removing before screwing it back on - again a 2 minute job.

This will fit with any gearknob that attaches using grub screws as you can attach it wherever you like on the shaft 

As Doug says, it is very flexible as you can fit it wit or without the ring if you choose, you can change the "gubbins cover" should you prefer to have something different to a leather gaiter (although the gaiter in question is tailored specifically for the TT and attaches via the 8 holes, to completely seal off the gearshift mechanics)

It can also be fitted with the OSIR orbit as the bolts I will be supplying are long enough.

It doesn't sit as much as 25mm higher, the spacer is around 10mm, the shiftgate itself is 6mm - it looks higher from the side as I have the OSIR fitted and the original ring gives it a slight impression of height too - it is totally necessary as otherwise it will catch. Once in the car and using it (as I have been for 2 weeks now) you don't even notice this whatsoever 

I have also ordered some black bolts so these will be an option - should only add about £2 to the cost.

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Charlie,

Well done on completing the project!

Do you have a final pic with leather gator in place?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ttsteve said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Well done on completing the project!
> 
> Do you have a final pic with leather gator in place?


Pics are in the first post on the thread mate  although since then I have connected the 8 holes up so you can't see the green sticker or OSIR wire, but other than that it is exactly the same.

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Charlie said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie,
> ...


I'm confused as to what form the gubbins hider takes then. I thought it would be strips of leather lining the slots so that you can't see into 'the void' at all? - or is it simply the leather gator that surrounds the gear stick shaft, below the gate?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Steve

The leather gaiter completely disguises the mechanics underneath, it effectively connects/sits at the very bottom of the shaft and then also connects at the 8 holes used by the original ring, so that a complete cover of everything underneath is achieved - if you dropped a quid down there for example, when fumbling for parking change, it would be caught by the gaiter.

You can see an inch or so inside, but all you can see is leather gaiter - there is no visible access to any of the workings of the gearchange mechanism whatsoever. When you are sitting in your drivers seat or passenger seat and look over, there is not a gaping chasm of any sort all your eye picks up is the shiftgate as the gaiter being black simply disguises everything else.

i looked long and hard at all of the options suggested by people on the forum and off, unfortunately for me the leather gaiter is the most expensive of all the considered options, but is without a doubt the most effective/durable and best looking of the lot.

I hope this helps 

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Steve
> 
> The leather gaiter completely disguises the mechanics underneath, it effectively connects/sits at the very bottom of the shaft and then also connects at the 8 holes used by the original ring, so that a complete cover of everything underneath is achieved - if you dropped a quid down there for example, when fumbling for parking change, it would be caught by the gaiter.
> 
> ...


It does indeed. Thanks for that full description/overview. Now I understand - and agree!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie IMO the leather gaiter idea is by far the best one you have come up with. Not only does is provide a catch net for anything falling through and look right from above I would guess it would be the most hard wearing of all the ideas banded about. So all in all mate I recon you have hit on the best solution to the problem.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie IMO the leather gaiter idea is by far the best one you have come up with. Not only does is provide a catch net for anything falling through and look right from above I would guess it would be the most hard wearing of all the ideas banded about. So all in all mate I recon you have hit on the best solution to the problem.


Thanks very much Les, I appreciate that despite what everyone else says about you, you ain't a bad old stick :-*

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie IMO the leather gaiter idea is by far the best one you have come up with. Not only does is provide a catch net for anything falling through and look right from above I would guess it would be the most hard wearing of all the ideas banded about. So all in all mate I recon you have hit on the best solution to the problem.
> ...


I would HATE it if everybody thought I was a good guy as I try sooo hard to be the opposite as you know Charles :x 
Anyway all things considered looks like you got the best solution to the problem sorted. God I HATE this guy [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Just hurry up and get this baby machined and on the market Charlie before the £90 I've set aside gets spent on more Krug champers and beluga caviar. :wink:

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Just hurry up and get this baby machined and on the market Charlie before the £90 I've set aside gets spent on more Krug champers and beluga caviar. :wink:
> 
> Doug


Patience patience young Douglas  I reckon just over a week now on the basis of his estimate  I am going on holiday 3rd week of June (only camping before anyone suggests I am charging too much  so want to get the first lot delivered well beforehand 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > Just hurry up and get this baby machined and on the market Charlie before the £90 I've set aside gets spent on more Krug champers and beluga caviar. :wink:
> ...


Always suspected you are a bit CAMP Charles :-* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

I love it when people call me young 

Did you notice the deliberate mistake? Yes, I thought so. I meant to say Krug champers OR beluga caviar. :x

I looked carefully, but I didn't see a 'panting with anticipation like an exhausted spaniel' emoticon. Any ideas?

Doug


----------



## OWDYTT (May 3, 2009)

I want one soooo bad but I know that my shift knob base is way way to wide to fit in that gate...it is an auto aesthics shift knob


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

OWDYTT said:


> I want one soooo bad but I know that my shift knob base is way way to wide to fit in that gate...it is an auto aesthics shift knob


Les and I have Auto Aesthetics gear knobs and both ours will fit. I did a test using a paper template. Pics here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168371&hilit=auto+aesthetics&start=270#p1753221

See if those help you decide.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

How is the gearknob attached to the shaft Doug as your mock up doesn't account for the spacer and the 6mm depth of the shiftgate - my Momo gearknob is attached by grub screws so it can be mounted wherever I like on the shaft to ensure a fit.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a straightforward screw thread. I measured the available shaft height (29 mm from knuckle to bottom of gear knob and posted up here.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168371&hilit=clearance&start=285#p1753323

29 mm is way more than the combined spacer ring depth of 10 mm + 6 mm shift gate = 16 mm. I see that the retaining ring is 10 mm deep, but that's not affecting gear movement so can be left out of the equation. The other issue I clean forgot to take into account was the reverse gear engagement downward travel. I measure that at about 9 mm so we're still 25 mm compared to 29 mm... Unless there's something I've missed of course. Call it 26 mm and there's still a 10% margin of error.

Even there's been a calamitous miscalculation on my part, it would be feasible to hacksaw or Dremel off a section of the bottom part of the knob below the ridge. I don't think 5 mm would affect it. My plan is to cover that with part of the OEM rubber gaiter anyway.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Just a straightforward screw thread. I measured the available shaft height (29 mm from knuckle to bottom of gear knob and posted up here.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168371&hilit=clearance&start=285#p1753323
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it covered young Douglas  ;-) those with the facelift gearknob will need to chop a bit off and in fairness the gearknob will look a lot better with it done anyway 


























I am hoping to offer a big ball gearknob soon attached by grub screws - this will be steel to give it some real weight and speed up and smooth the shift too  I quite fancy an 8 ball pool ball on mine 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you like red, how about a plain red billiard ball? That I have to see!

Doug


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

I got to see this work of art in the flesh over the weekend......WOW! 

Well done charlie! It looks incredible! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mitch-tt said:


> I got to see this work of art in the flesh over the weekend......WOW!
> 
> Well done charlie! It looks incredible! 8)


Cheers Mitch, ggod to see you buddy and thanks for the bits 

First post now updated guys as the TT Spares Shiftgate kit is ready for purchase, there are some already going out today and not many left 

Charlie


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Paypal`ed and PM`ed


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie said:


> mitch-tt said:
> 
> 
> > I got to see this work of art in the flesh over the weekend......WOW!
> ...


Glad to hear! Now start batch 2!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Paypal'd ya grandson and PMd you as well.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Paypal'd and PM'd....standing by post box waiting.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Payment sent and PM'ed. can't wait 8)


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Got it this morning. Thanks for the quick service Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

DDcrash said:


> Got it this morning. Thanks for the quick service Charlie


Didn't get mine


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Les, you have the auto aesthetics knob like me, this will be OK? also have the short shift, don't forsee any problems, anyone fitted theirs with shortshift?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Paypal-ed on Friday Charlie. Hope it got transferred o.k. Looking forward to fitting it next week.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Les, you have the auto aesthetics knob like me, this will be OK? also have the short shift, don't forsee any problems, anyone fitted theirs with shortshift?


 I wont know until I have it mac. I am the Auto Aesthetics trialist with it. I will let you/all know when I have it and fitted it inc pic's of course.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I also have Auto Aesthetics (Speed 2S). I have done some measurements with a paper template and have no reason to believe it won't work. There are some measurements quoted towards the end of Charlie's previous thread. I will post up pics of my installation when it's done. Probably looking at early to mid next week now.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug yours went out yesterday buddy so I expect Monday delivery for you, hope you had a good hols 



DDcrash said:


> Got it this morning. Thanks for the quick service Charlie


Pleasure Dave, if you need any help fitting it bung me a pm  I did one for Simon (S16LAD) yesterday and it took 20 mins tops, I actually chopped about 2-3cm off the top of the gaiter and then folded the edges in whilst glueing it to the bottom of the shaft and it looks mint  - the rest is easy once you have lined up the 8 holes 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Wahey! Back to work Monday, so looking forward to some sexy anodised aluminium shrapnel appearing to cheer me up.

The Lake District was as fabulous as ever. It seems to be holding together without me despite flooding and mass murder.  A blast up Scafell Pike from Seathwaite to please the Munro-bagging nutters and terrific pitch 'n' putt at Bowness-on-Windermere made for a great lads' weekend away.

If you're looking for a good lunch, the insider tips are to avoid Lucy's in Ambleside (although I'm missing the hugeness of the Westmorland tea) and go to Treeby's in Keswick instead.

Come on INGERLUND!

Doug


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine arrived todat and the kit looks fab, cant wait to fit tomorrow(going to work now) [smiley=bigcry.gif] . A quick question on fittting, charlie did you put your osir ring above or below the leather gaitor ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mal - I put my Osir on top of the leather gaiter nate as it makes life eaiser if you use the gold screw threads to jam the holes over (on the ones that poke out) as otherwise keeping it in position whilst you screw everything else on can be a touch fiddly 

I also found that when fitting Simon's for him on Friday that chopping a few cm's off the top of the gaiter and then folding the edges in before glueing it to the bottom of the shaft gave a really nice neat finish 

As posted elsewhere don't worry about the shaft sliding into reverse as over time it wears its own path and is intended to be like that 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok cheers, will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

WONDERFUL NOT. The bloody postman didn't ring my door bell this morning instead knocked on the door but I live in an upstairs flat and never hear the knocker. Must be a relief postman as my usual one always rings the bell. FFS its not rocket science and there is a sign saying "please ring the bell" I have just put another sign this time on my letterbox saying the same for those with less than 2 brain cells [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hoping mine arrives tomorrow or Wed at latest, will fit straight away with auto aesthetics and short shift and leave comments here, if yours arrives first Les can you do a write up please as you also have auto aesthetics


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Hoping mine arrives tomorrow or Wed at latest, will fit straight away with auto aesthetics and short shift and leave comments here, if yours arrives first Les can you do a write up please as you also have auto aesthetics


It went out to you today as promised mate at 11.40am  1st class recorded delivery, as you are way oop north it may take 2 days so Wednesday should not be a problem buddy.

Charlie


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Great news Charlie, can't wait, feel like a kid on Christmas eve [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine arrived today and took me 20 mins to fit......it looks great, thanks Charlie.......

I'm not overly worried because i have seen this mentioned but although it slides into reverse ok it does bend/flex the prong between reverse and first, i think it will loosen and ease over time but hope to god it doesn't weaken and snap...i take it everyone is experiencing this flex??

I also initially forgot to add the OEM ring on top of the gate and spacer but i must admit, i think i might actually prefer it without the final OEM ring although it's a chrome finish. It sits lower and i'm thinking of living without the OEM ring!!!!!!!

all in all i'm delighted with both final looks......i just need the all silver gear knob now as mine is the black and silver one which i don't think would look as good

Charlie, my shift gate screen saver is no longer a pipe dream, great work [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Les,

I too have yet again been failed by Royal Fail. I left for work at 12:25 with the wife still in the house and I get back tonight to find I've been carded with what looks like a visitation time of 12:20 on it. :twisted:

To add insult to many injuries, Parcelfarce have reimbursed me only £7.50 of a genuine undisputable £26.60 claim for two separate parcels posted on the same day but from different locations (P.O. & Sighthill depot). £7.50 is the correct amount for one of the consignments but they've quoted the wrong consignment number and ignored the other completely.

Double-you Tee Eff Question Mark.

Doug


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I think that Charlie puts a secret code on the parcels, because the postie didnt knock when he came, he just left the card and I had to drive to Mold to collect it :lol: Too much of a coincidence?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Johny D said:


> Mine arrived today and took me 20 mins to fit......it looks great, thanks Charlie.......
> 
> I'm not overly worried because i have seen this mentioned but although it slides into reverse ok it does bend/flex the prong between reverse and first, i think it will loosen and ease over time but hope to god it doesn't weaken and snap...i take it everyone is experiencing this flex??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback buddy, don't worry about the reverse prong - on the initial prototypes which were spaced incorrectly I bent the 1st prong and 2nd prong when changing gear and bent them back a number of times and it won't break as it's aluminium.

That said I think what I will do from now on is to file away the bottom section of the farthest left side of the reverse prong as that is where it catches and has worn on my side a little bit to aid fitment, I had initially planned to leave as is so that individual cars could adapt as much or as little as required. it only needs about 1mm at an angle to aid things and does not affect the looks of the 'gate at all as it is underneath 

I know from when I initially fitted my final prototype to now the action for reverse has eased a lot, it was never a problem getting it into gear whatsoever as I have tested on another car - it is just a little smoother as it has created its own path into gear.

Get some pics up buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Charlie.

I picked my kit up this morning and am in the process of fitting it. Just a couple of questions. There's no drilled hole in the bottom of the spacer ring to accommodate the locator button for the rubber gaiter [there are actually two diametrically-opposing holes on my OEM retaining ring 8N0 864 281] so your spacer won't fit unless I file down the little button on the console. I don't have a problem with this because clearly the gaiter is properly located and held down by eight bolts but it would have been good not to have to modify the centre console in any way. Just a small point.

Secondly, I plan to fit the leather gaiter you supplied in any case, but since I'm cutting the original rubber one anyway to keep a bit attached to the bottom of the Speed 2S knob, I thought I'd have a stab at trying to make the remainder of the gaiter fit upside down. It seems to work quite well but has the slight disadvantage of not fully covering the knuckle where gear shaft attaches to the mechanism. If I recall correctly, a few people had suggested this as a possible simple coverage option. There's no doubt that the kit would be strangely incomplete without some coverage solution, but could I ask what were your main reasons for rejecting some modification of the rubber gaiter?

Thirdly, are the parts aluminium or steel? I'm afraid I lost the development story a bit but at one point but I seem to recall you considering moving to mild steel for various reasons. Again, absolutely not an issue, just that I couldn't easily tell from weight and surface appearance whether you had run with steel or ally for the final versions. Must be losing my touch!

I'm taking my time with this one so won't post up any pictures until tonight.

It looks robust enough to me such that I don't anticipate having a problem with any prongs bending but will need to road test it to be certain. I'm sure it will be fine.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Hi Charlie.
> 
> I picked my kit up this morning and am in the process of fitting it. Just a couple of questions. There's no drilled hole in the bottom of the spacer ring to accommodate the locator button for the rubber gaiter [there are actually two diametrically-opposing holes on my OEM retaining ring 8N0 864 281] so your spacer won't fit unless I file down the little button on the console. I don't have a problem with this because clearly the gaiter is properly located and held down by eight bolts but it would have been good not to have to modify the centre console in any way. Just a small point.
> 
> ...


Hi Doug

I am not sure about the locator button as mine does not seem to have this, also the four top location threads (gold) stand proud on my car and sit above the level of the "button" as mentioned filing down would be a minor modification if required.

My main reason for rejecting a modification of the rubber gaiter is that I wanted to provide as complete a solution as possible and felt that it would be best to avoid people having to modify anything where possible :wink: and just bolt on fit - the other reason is that people can choose to sell on their rubber gaiter and make back £15-20 on the purchase cost make it £75-90 for a custom shiftgate conversion 

The spacer and 'gate are made from aluminium rather than steel - if you felt the weight of the metal prototype you would know the difference immediately it was at least 3 times as heavy 

On the basis of the feedback so far it may be worth filing a little bit off the underneath of the reverse prong (left hand edge as you look down at it from the top) to aid the slide into reverse (as said mine has done this through time on its own)

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad news.

It won't engage reverse at all with the knob screwed fully down. It's miles (at least 5 mm maybe) out. I'm not sure what to do now as I don't think I want to start hacking that much off the knob.


Les?

Doug
Update: 
I engaged reverse and then put the knob on the shaft. The picture shows it just resting (i.e. not engaged on any thread). With 15 mm of thread to fully engaged, I'd have to remove this much to get even a tight fit. Oh dear. What went wrong with my measurements I wonder? I probably didn't take account of the angle it sits at when in reverse, but I reckoned I had at least 4 mm to spare...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Bad news.
> 
> It won't engage reverse at all with the knob screwed fully down. It's miles (at least 5 mm maybe) out. I'm not sure what to do now as I don't think I want to start hacking that much off the knob.
> 
> ...


Sorry Doug not got mine yet as the stupid postman didn't ring my bell yesterday only knocked and I live in an upstairs flat :x I'm going to go the PO soon to see if they have it back from him.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Having the same trouble with the forge big knob. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Going to try a few different things as i really want it to work.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Mine arrived today, just off to fit it, I have a different auto aesthetics knob, but also have 3 others that I can try if it doesn't fit, also believe I have the locating nub on the gear ring, will update later as to how I get on


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Mine arrived today, just off to fit it, I have a different auto aesthetics knob, but also have 3 others that I can try if it doesn't fit, also believe I have the locating nub on the gear ring, will update later as to how I get on


Don't worry about the locating nub  I don't have a problem with mine whatsoever. You may want to file a little off the reverse prong as referred to above. All future ones I send out I will do this in advance.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, that's about 11 mm hacked off the knob and we're almost there!

A bit more filing should do it I think. The knob now looks better with some of its bottom removed.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Well, that's about 11 mm hacked off the knob and we're almost there!
> 
> A bit more filing should do it I think. The knob now looks better with some of its bottom removed.
> 
> Doug


Sounds painful mate  I chopped about an inch of a facelift knob and that looked loads better than oem 

Charlie


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Well after a lot of huffing and puffing that's it done and road tested, make sure you give the glue time to cure as I didn't and had to take it all apart after it's 1st road test, apart from that it was quite straightforward, a little patience required when lining up the holes in the gaiter to the console and I was rubbing the gate when changing into fourth but a little adjustment and it's fine, can't use the auto aesthetics shaft but the knob looks good so will need to think of something that will fit in with the look to cover the gear rod, lastly, as I have short shift then it doesnt travel as far as oem and thus no adjustment getting into reverse required. All in all pretty pleased with it once I get something done with the exposed gear rod. Take a bow Charlie a very sleek worthwhile mod.

p.s. I'll get some pic's up soon as I'm supposed to be gardening and need to catch up with that lol


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Well after a lot of huffing and puffing that's it done and road tested, make sure you give the glue time to cure as I didn't and had to take it all apart after it's 1st road test, apart from that it was quite straightforward, a little patience required when lining up the holes in the gaiter to the console and I was rubbing the gate when changing into fourth but a little adjustment and it's fine, can't use the auto aesthetics shaft but the knob looks good so will need to think of something that will fit in with the look to cover the gear rod, lastly, as I have short shift then it doesnt travel as far as oem and thus no adjustment getting into reverse required. All in all pretty pleased with it once I get something done with the exposed gear rod. Take a bow Charlie a very sleek worthwhile mod.
> 
> p.s. I'll get some pic's up soon as I'm supposed to be gardening and need to catch up with that lol


Thank you kindly mate  as you say a little patience is all that is needed really. I think the best bet for the exposed shift rod is to use some wet and dry on it and some metal polish to shine it up a bit  Good to know the shortshift actually seem to help 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Well Charlie, the job's a good 'un. I ended up Dremelling away maybe another 2 mm so I must have taken 13 mm off the bottom of the Auto Aesthetics knob in the end and it looks none the worse for it. I also took the opportunity to Dremel away a bit the bottom left corner of the R/1 prong as suggested. I just enhanced the wear I had already generated a bit but not too much that it shows. I gave it a good hard rub with some Goddards silver polish too and it brought it up great. Sadly no genie appeared, but the satin surface sheen is a particularly good match for the knob. I've also ordered 10 stainless steel M4X30 button/dome head bolts from http://www.stagonset.co.uk/#fasteners to further enhance the look.

Update 11 Jth July after fitting red leather gaiter:


















A worthwhile effort all in all. Thanks mate.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

looking good mate and I think with the leather gaiter in place = even better.

The bolts you have with the kit are stainless steel m4x30 - clicked on link but non specific, which ones are you going to go for? flusher fit?

Charlie


----------



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bravo charlie 
Just fitted mine took a bit longer than 20 mins thought. It looks fantastic , just been for a spin and it will take a bit of getting used to  Very pleased m8 thanks very much & pleasure doing business with you  
A must for every TT owner [smiley=cheers.gif]

Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

carsmad43 said:


> Bravo charlie
> Just fitted mine took a bit longer than 20 mins thought. It looks fantastic , just been for a spin and it will take a bit of getting used to  Very pleased m8 thanks very much & pleasure doing business with you
> A must for every TT owner [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Steve


Cheers Steve  I found that if you just change gear as normal and don't think about it, you will have no problem. Simon (whose I fitted for him) found that he took to it like a duck to water and I went out with him as a passenger and drove it to check it out too = no problems

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheers Steve  I found that if you just change gear as normal and don't think about it, you will have no problem. Simon (whose I fitted for him) found that he took to it like a duck to water and I went out with him as a passenger and drove it to check it out too = no problems

Charlie[/quote]

4 days in and have nothing but praise for it, and don't seem to have any issues with reverse/1st that would need any of the underside filing back...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> looking good mate and I think with the leather gaiter in place = even better.
> 
> The bolts you have with the kit are stainless steel m4x30 - clicked on link but non specific, which ones are you going to go for? flusher fit?
> 
> Charlie


Yes, rounded head & lower profile. I've updated the link to show the fasteners page. Second row down.

I find there is as little as 1 mm clearance between the bottom of the gate & the bottom of the shaft (4th gear) so might struggle with the leather gaiter, but I'll try later tonight. I've cut a few cm off it.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > looking good mate and I think with the leather gaiter in place = even better.
> ...


have a look at the pics Doug as the leather gaiter needs to be fitted to the bottom of the shaft and not just under the gearknob 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I meant too; i.e. if I fit it as per your pics on page 1 it would still be struggling to clear in 4th but I'll give it a go just now.

Incidentally, the inverted rubber gaiter idea I was playing with wouldn't give as good a coverage of the bottom of the shaft as the leather.

Doug

Update (21:46): I've installed the leather gaiter and there's no problem with it clearing the gate but I struggled with freely engaging 5th, 6th and reverse when I refitted the spacer & gate earlier on. However, I tried it again later after the car had cooled down from the road test run to find it engages freely again...

PPS. I definitely can't use the OEM retaining ring. I fitted it and it looked good, I must admit, but the knob badly fouled it when reverse was engaged. Just as well I prefer it without.


----------



## willttqs (Feb 16, 2009)

i am really interested in purchasing one of these. would it fit a manual v6? also would it be possible to fit a replica r8 gear knob?> finally if i drove to you, (Charlie) would it be possible for you to install it for me?
thanks very much

will


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of Charlies gates installed in my beloved TT. I gave it a few polishes with some Brasso as I wanted it nice and shiny, it came up a treat - I couldn't stop looking at it!

I admit to needing a little dutch courage before chopping the bottom of my knob off (who wouldn't) but am I pleased with the result.

Time was limited so will fit the gaitor over the weekend and may try some wet and dry on the shaft to see if that will come up shiny.

Doug, love the look of your flat top.

Needless to say, Charlie's help and assistance superb throughout.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

__Dom__ said:


> Here's a pic of one of Charlies gates installed in my beloved TT. I gave it a few polishes with some Brasso as I wanted it nice and shiny, it came up a treat - I couldn't stop looking at it!
> 
> I admit to needing a little dutch courage before chopping the bottom of my knob off (who wouldn't) but am I pleased with the result.
> 
> ...


SEXY  with regard to your pm about wet and dry - I would try it dry to avoid water getting into the mechanics, also if you fit the leather gaiter without the spacer or 'gate and bolt it in place with a few hand turns, then it will help catch any "dust" you get when rubbing down  I still need to do mine properly, but from the bit I can see it is certainly a lot more shiny and beetr looking 

Charlie


----------



## Hughesy1961 (Jun 5, 2009)

Charlie,

Do you have any left? I need one in Sydney. Rgds Craig


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Dom, I admire how you've managed to achieve a saintly, ethereal glow around your knob and Charlie's gate. :lol:

Are you into aura photography?

I've updated my previous photos with replacements showing the lower profile button-head bolts and a red leather aftermarket gaiter same as the one Charlie provided to match my other red leather detailing.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hughesy1961 said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Do you have any left? I need one in Sydney. Rgds Craig


PM'd 

Charlie


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie, will this work with the V6 manual?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mrgoodcat said:


> Charlie, will this work with the V6 manual?


I believe so mate, I think the gearbox is the same isn''t it??

Charlie


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

__Dom__ said:


> Here's a pic of one of Charlies gates installed in my beloved TT. I gave it a few polishes with some Brasso as I wanted it nice and shiny, it came up a treat - I couldn't stop looking at it!


Now that I like. It gives me a good idea of how it would look in my car as I have the same gear knob and same seats too. How much of the knob had to be cut off?


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Charlie did some pics on page 3 showing what you need to chop off the knob. Another pic from further away, rather fuzzy I'm afraid...









:lol: Doug - honestly no photoshop wizardry. Although now you mention it is goes glow rather! Definately a good move to use those rounded bolts...looks great.

Update : ah. It appears the ethereal glow/blur is thanks to my 13 month old sticky fingered son. He's into squeezing strawberries at the moment and sharing the consequences with my keys, wall, floor, windows...and my phone. :roll:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I want one [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a word of warning unfortunately this does not work with the Neuspeed short shift.  I tried one and the gear shaft hardly locates in the slots and even hits against some of the prongs. I am sure Charlie will inform you of such if you have the Neuspeed short shift as I have. Such a shame as I so wanted it to work with mine. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

__Dom__ said:


> Charlie did some pics on page 3 showing what you need to chop off the knob. Another pic from further away, rather fuzzy I'm afraid...


That pic makes the surface of the gator look black which kind of looks cool. That may be an option for those of you wanting a contrasting look. Charlie this is growing on me mate! 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

les said:


> Just a word of warning unfortunately this does not work with the Neuspeed short shift.  I tried one and the gear shaft hardly locates in the slots and even hits against some of the prongs. I am sure Charlie will inform you of such if you have the Neuspeed short shift as I have. Such a shame as I so wanted it to work with mine. [smiley=baby.gif]


I thought this mite be the case Les and probably worse still with my Neuspeed+Forge side to side short shifts.You could always glue it to the back of your car :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Naresh said:


> __Dom__ said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie did some pics on page 3 showing what you need to chop off the knob. Another pic from further away, rather fuzzy I'm afraid...
> ...


Naresh you may have something there but i think if the outside spacer ring and the outside of the gate ring were black.It would not look so high more OEM. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah true but if you want to go more OEM how about getting the spacer ring dimpled all the way round like the dash vent trims? 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Yeah true but if you want to go more OEM how about getting the spacer ring dimpled all the way round like the dash vent trims? 8)


Yes very 8) you are the mod god :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good ideas there  I think the issue with getting the edges done black is cost - it is certainly possible to do though 

Dimples on the side would probably be pretty easy too, but I am not sure having them on the side of a surface would look intentional?

I suppose people could try it themselves  it is very customisable and I will be looking at other options as the project progresses 

Charlie


----------



## OWDYTT (May 3, 2009)

For the guinea pig on the Auto Aestics knob...are you going to be trying it with the giant shift post....I know that is not the correct term...but the interemediate piece that holds the knob on. When looking at my knob....the neck so to speak of it seems almost a full inch across and just by looks seems there is now way that it would ever fit.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OWDYTT said:


> For the guinea pig on the Auto Aestics knob...are you going to be trying it with the giant shift post....I know that is not the correct term...but the interemediate piece that holds the knob on. When looking at my knob....the neck so to speak of it seems almost a full inch across and just by looks seems there is now way that it would ever fit.


I never really got that far. I just tried it with the shift gate and the knob and unfortunately the gate is not compatible with my Neuspeed short shift as stated above. Ti fit the bottom part of the Auto Aesthetics nob you would have to glue it to the knob to hold it in place. Not sure if you would have to reduce the length of the bottom bit to clear the gate or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

What are you going to do then Les? Are you going to return it and go back to your usual set up?

I think if I had paid RRP for my Auto Aesthetics gear knob I might have been much less willing to hack away at it TBH.

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> What are you going to do then Les? Are you going to return it and go back to your usual set up?
> 
> I think if I had paid RRP for my Auto Aesthetics gear knob I might have been much less willing to hack away at it TBH.
> 
> Doug


Already returned it to Charlie.  I bought my Auto Aesthetics knob SH off here but its was still quite expensive and like you I would be reluctant to hack anything off it. I have returned to my set up using a leather gaiter instead of the rubber one. Shame as I so wanted one of Charlies gates. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Scunnered then. Oh dear.

I paid £120 for mine second hand which, right enough, was still pricey, but hey. The two go together like bacon and eggs so I was happy to butcher. I nice satin aluminium matching shaft would go down a treat.

Doug


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Les, I have the Nuespeed short shift fitted also and it works fine without hitting any prongs, the autoaesthetics knob I have fits but I can't fit the shaft unless I shorten it considerably, I have the facelift knob also so may revert to using that but I'm not getting rid of the shift gate, I've been using it for 3 days now without any issues


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Les, I have the Nuespeed short shift fitted also and it works fine without hitting any prongs, the autoaesthetics knob I have fits but I can't fit the shaft unless I shorten it considerably, I have the facelift knob also so may revert to using that but I'm not getting rid of the shift gate, I've been using it for 3 days now without any issues


Hmm in that case something is wrong. Here's a few pic's showing the great stick in each gear. The gear shaft hardly enters each slot of the gate. Sorry they are a bit dark. 
In reverse.










in first.










In 6th which was fine as was all the gears in the lower gear slots.


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

well im sorry to put a dampener on this but i think they look terrible maybe its just me but no no no no the interior of the tt is one of the best things about it im sorry but going off the pics the quality of this item is no where near as good as my original and looks horrendous but hey this is only my opinion


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ozwigan said:


> well im sorry to put a dampener on this but i think they look terrible maybe its just me but no no no no the interior of the tt is one of the best things about it im sorry but going off the pics the quality of this item is no where near as good as my original and looks horrendous but hey this is only my opinion


 :lol: Fair enough mate, you are most certainly entitled to your opinion 

If you are coming to Duxford you will get an opportunity to see one in the metal so to speak and I would be interested in your opinion then 

Charlie


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

ozwigan said:


> well im sorry to put a dampener on this but i think they look terrible maybe its just me but no no no no the interior of the tt is one of the best things about it im sorry but going off the pics the quality of this item is no where near as good as my original and looks horrendous but hey this is only my opinion


rest assured it's not just you but as Charlie said you really need to see them fitted (the pics you commented on don't do it justice as they're focused on the leather gaitor)

I love how it looks from the outside of the car particularly when i open the boot and see all that bling near the dash.....and it operates so smoothly.........i'm confident you would change your mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

I took my car for an 8 mile each way blast across challenging back roads with many 90 degree bends and much gear changing and heavy braking required (all in the name of getting to Tesco at North Berwick for 99 RON unleaded). I am pleased to report that the shift gate does not impede the speed, accuracy and satisfaction of normal gear changes. You don't need to change gear any differently and, as Charlie has already alluded to, it is actually better if you just change gear in the normal subconscious way rather than trying to do anything differently.

Reverse engagement is still stiff but I'm living with this because of the limited amount of action it gets in normal driving.

Doug

Oh, and if the Gullane firefighter, RabTT is reading this, the painted shell off my wife's Corolla's N/S wing mirror disappeared into a parallel universe or rift in the space-time continuum in Gullane on Tuesday. I knocked it against a parked car then when I went back 3 to 4 minutes later to retrieve it, it was nowhere to be seen! I looked under every parked car, in bins, a skip, gardens, etc. on the main drag just before you turn off to the Post Office. WTF? It must be in that place where all the odd socks go.


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

I've just got back from holiday and first thing i had to do was fit my "shiftgate" from Charlie. Looks the business and blends in really well with the rest of the interior. I'll have to modify a couple of the gates only slightly, but apart from that i'm really pleased with the kit......thanks charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> I took my car for an 8 mile each way blast across challenging back roads with many 90 degree bends and much gear changing and heavy braking required (all in the name of getting to Tesco at North Berwick for 99 RON unleaded). I am pleased to report that the shift gate does not impede the speed, accuracy and satisfaction of normal gear changes. You don't need to change gear any differently and, as Charlie has already alluded to, it is actually better if you just change gear in the normal subconscious way rather than trying to do anything differently.
> 
> Reverse engagement is still stiff but I'm living with this because of the limited amount of action it gets in normal driving.
> 
> Doug


I am getting all future shiftgates modded to remove a little metal from the underneath of the reverse prong to stop the touching when using reverse. I have had mine on about 6-7 weeks now and it has worn its own path so I have no touching now  this reverse thing only seems to affect some people, but the modification I will be making will not even be visible once it is fitted and sort it for anyone who does have an issue.



Gram TT said:


> I've just got back from holiday and first thing i had to do was fit my "shiftgate" from Charlie. Looks the business and blends in really well with the rest of the interior. I'll have to modify a couple of the gates only slightly, but apart from that i'm really pleased with the kit......thanks charlie
> 
> Your gear shaft looks really shiny mate, what did you use - also which gates need modifying ?
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > I took my car for an 8 mile each way blast across challenging back roads with many 90 degree bends and much gear changing and heavy braking required (all in the name of getting to Tesco at North Berwick for 99 RON unleaded). I am pleased to report that the shift gate does not impede the speed, accuracy and satisfaction of normal gear changes. You don't need to change gear any differently and, as Charlie has already alluded to, it is actually better if you just change gear in the normal subconscious way rather than trying to do anything differently.
> ...


I used wet and dry followed by autosol and it gives a good result. I will have to modify the reverse gate and 5th/6th gates slightly.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice for all those manual TT's out there...good work.

....in fact it almost looks like they have a DSG gearbox now!!!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone have problems with the 5/6 gate?

I just installed mine and the shaft rubs the bottom of both prongs between the 3/4 gate and the 5/6 gate as well as top right of 5/6 gate...similar to the issues associated with the reverse prong.

Removing a mm or so from the bottom of the porngs, like is necessary for reverse would solve one issue, but removing a mm from the top would be visible and look like $h!t

Could this be because of my car..a US model?

cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Anyone have problems with the 5/6 gate?
> 
> I just installed mine and the shaft rubs the bottom of both prongs between the 3/4 gate and the 5/6 gate as well as top right of 5/6 gate...similar to the issues associated with the reverse prong.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, that is rather strange buddy, not had any problems with 3/4th a few with 5/6th - I know that at least 2 people have removed a very small amount of material from the 5/6th "edge" without a loss of visual appeal and you could remove a little from the bottom of 3rd and 4th to suit.

Not ideal I appreciate and sorry for the inconvenience, it does seem that some cars have a rather looser gearbox throw than the norm, although I should not think it is due to your car being US as I believe they were all made in the same place using the same gearbox.

I am glad that I took the decision not to coat the 'gate though as it does allow for minor customisation should it be required, I think that as I mentioned somewhere else in this thread the design allowing each gear its own specific "home" made things very tight tolerance wise, although having tried it on a number of other TT's the only issue was reverse?

pm me if I can help

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Charlie,

I'll road test today and provide feedback via PM.

bob


----------

